# Joanna Wilcox Photography



## JoannaWilcox (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello. I just launched my photography web site last weekend. Please check it out! http://www.joannawilcox.com .:heart:


----------



## Ajay (Feb 27, 2008)

:thumbup:  I like it.


----------



## Sarah Elizabeth (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice site.  Great work!


----------



## BYoung (Feb 27, 2008)

Site looks good, has a warm feel to it. 

One thing I noticed is in the Portfolio, when you click "more --->" you can't go back to the first set unless you hit back in the browser. A "<-- previous" might not be to bad of an idea.


----------



## JoannaWilcox (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey thanks for the comments! That back button is definitely on my to do list!

Joanna


----------



## Corastar (Mar 25, 2008)

I think your site is down... (it does not load) check it out..

Corastar


----------



## Mesoam (Mar 25, 2008)

works for me...



Corastar said:


> I think your site is down... (it does not load) check it out..
> 
> Corastar


----------



## Rhys (Mar 26, 2008)

The white background makes a change. I find the light text harder to read. It all loaded just fine on my Macbook running Leopard and Firefox.

The blog wanted to open in a separate window. I guess you have the same problem I have with my blog. 

The testimonials I'd leave off simply because that always looks so faked. I see "testimonials" and immediately think of the testimonials on those $19.95 scams advertised on TV - the ones that say "this will never be in the shops" where you know full well that's because the products will break within 5 minutes!


----------



## Soto (Mar 26, 2008)

WOW... nice work

I really love those baby faces... jejejeje


----------



## Ms Ahli (Mar 27, 2008)

baby is soo cute
nice


----------

